# [HELP] Helpful iPad Presentation/PowerPoint apps



## Mark7805 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey there techpowerup fam!

I have a conference this weekend and I'm seeking a fast track into some ideas for PowerPoint apps. Just a simple question, but hoping people will have valid advice on some app they've found useful. I watched a few tedtalks but I can't find much for advice.

*[I guess what I'm actually looking for is] *an app that can sync to the slides of a powerpoint and show what readers are supposed to say and other notes, if such an app exists.

I know I could just use a static photo with the script on it, but trying to just see what's out there, and if I fell behind! Right now all I have is a *teleprompter *app, but I'm not fully convinced by it's features that I'm on par.

Synchronization and fluidity is vital. The real powerpoint will be running off a separate laptop so it can be on a projector system. I'm guessing with how information is passed through the apps and laptop, I might be out of luck since I'll be on a public wifi.

Much thanks!

Mark7805 =]


----------

